
XMPP Newsletter: Today Is Jabber's 20th Anniversary - jcbrand
https://xmpp.org/2019/01/the-xmpp-newsletter-4-january-2019/
======
ppjet6
Glad to see the community around XMPP is still active.

/me prepares the cake.

